# Silly season CHRISTMAS!!!



## IgotFrogs (Dec 8, 2011)

well guys,
i thought i might start this thread as a bit of fun and get people thinking about others not themself . 
Now that the Silly Season is upon us, i was wondering what would you dearly love to be able to give someone, why you would like to be able to give that gift, also a reason as to why you can't make it happen ....


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would love to give my best mate the ability to see. She lost her sight after having a tumor removed 5yrs ago, 4mnths ago she gave birth to her first baby.......& she is adorable, i wish her mummy could see what i do!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 8, 2011)

Would love to give the wife a GTP...
I would like to be able to give that gift to her cause their a beautifull creature and a facinating snake...
I can't make it happen cause I can't afford one.... more importantly she's not that into reptiles and would never actually touch, feed, maintain or care for it.












No such thing as an unselfish deed I suppose 
Maybe I get her a new Playstation 3 :lol:


----------



## miss2 (Dec 8, 2011)

i would give my dad a new heart, his doesnt work so well anymore


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 8, 2011)

My fiancé isn't an Aussie citizen.
So I'd like to give her either citizenship or flight tickets and a visa so she can be here for Xmas.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Would love to give the wife a GTP...
> I would like to be able to give that gift to her cause their a beautifull creature and a facinating snake...
> I can't make it happen cause I can't afford one.... more importantly she's not that into reptiles and would never actually touch, feed, maintain or care for it.
> 
> ...




:lol: What a lucky woman hey! If you were my husband, you would be wearing the playstation as a hat!


----------



## johannavoodoo (Dec 8, 2011)

I would love nothing more than to give my father a life.
He currently spends his time replying to emails, furthering his stamp collection out of boredom, and-
not keeping reptiles. Bah.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 8, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> :lol: What a lucky woman hey! If you were my husband, you would be wearing the playstation as a hat!



Yep nothing but the best lol.


----------



## Defective (Dec 8, 2011)

this guitar for my steve vai fan brother (14)





this guitar for my metallica crazed fan (7)





a holden cruze for my sister (21)

a Valley Of The Kings tour for my mum (55)


----------



## MissFuller (Dec 8, 2011)

i would love 2 give my partners lil 8 year old bro a hatchy any type he gets bullied at home and school never gets feed by his mum he looks like a Ethiopian hes that under feed. his mum is a mutt dose not even wash his cloths witch is the main reason he gets bullied at school. he loves bhp id like to get him 1 but i have not had work in 3 months so if any 1 is lookin 4 some 1 to work let me know im desperate for a job


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 8, 2011)

I would give my children more time with my mother (passed away 3 years ago). She was an amazing woman but we were too much alike and became estranged. We finally reconnected about 6 years ago and we had 2 "good" years before we lost her. I wish she was here to see the awesome adults my children are becoming.


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 8, 2011)

I would give my dad what he wants most, no more pain no more suffering and to just be able to pass away peacefully knowing he is loved by all 13 of us kids and all his grand kids..and i would give mum the heart to go on and find another life companion so share her life with to make her smile so she wouldnt pine for dad..most of all i would give my neighbours the gift of good health cos they deserve to be healthy fit and feeling as young as they are in their hearts and not feeling the ailments of age...actually i would give all the elderly who want it that gift 

merry christmas to all my love and peace light your festive season for you and your family..... 


oh and i would give my beardie Buddha s lil beardie spa bath cos i think that would be a cool invention


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

i wish my parents could travel down here and see the joy on Matildas face on christmas morning...


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i wish my parents could travel down here and see the joy on Matildas face on christmas morning...



I know that feeling! My dad has just moved here though, this is his first christmas with my kids.......i cant wait for him to be able to wake up with them, photos just dont cut it!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

I havent been home for christmas day once in the last 7 years. We usually drive up to QLD and visit after boxing day but we wont this year, so I am really missing them! (I know~im a big sook, but I love having my mum and dad around!)


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 8, 2011)

Not being a sook at all! Although im not close to my mum, (who lives 15mins away) i am very close to my dad, he has been in sydney for the past 12yrs though! We had yearly visits, he'd come here once or twice & we'd go there on school holidays, but christmas, it just never happened! This chrissy will be a hard one for me, so i am really glad he is here!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes we are without our extended family also its just hubby and the two boys here rest are on other states so for christmas its a bit of a nothing for us try and make a effort for the boys sake but its just not the same when you've been used to the big full on family deal .... so pretty much after christmas morning and getting lunch done looks like those of you that have nothing better to do christmas day will be stuck with me lol


----------



## Vixen (Dec 8, 2011)

I wish everyone and every-thing happiness and love- most of all the animals and pets who won't have a home this Christmas or are otherwise suffering due to human cruelty and selfishness.


----------



## nathancl (Dec 8, 2011)

What an awful subject..... Lets all think about what we want and then share why we cant have it!!! such fun!!!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 8, 2011)

nathancl said:


> What an awful subject..... Lets all think about what we want and then share why we cant have it!!! such fun!!!



lol your missing the point of this thread it was to think of others not ourself lol


----------



## mungus (Dec 8, 2011)

To give my mum the gift of being herself again - she has severe dementia and is basically bed ridden and looks nothing like her former self.
Miss her so much......................:cry:


----------



## Fiamma (Dec 8, 2011)

I wanted to buy my grandson (5) a GTF as they found a striped marsh frog and he wanted to keep it and look after it. But as both parents work and they have two cats I was told "no more pets".


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 8, 2011)

A very close friend has lost her grandfather and her only brother/best friend in less than a fortnight,I wish I knew what to say to her to help.


----------



## Nayla (Dec 8, 2011)

I would love for my fiancee to have his mum back, they were great friends. She lost her battle with cancer 8 yrs ago. Obviously this is something I can't make happen. I never got to meet her but know she would be proud of her son and achieving the dreams he talked to her about. Also not having her when we had our son and sharing that experience with her was and still is a huge loss to us all. RIP Joan <3


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2011)

mungus said:


> To give my mum the gift of being herself again - she has severe dementia and is basically bed ridden and looks nothing like her former self.
> Miss her so much......................:cry:



I hear ya mate got the exact same thing happening, she has forgotten my sister but somehow still remembers me but for only months probably. Like you I miss that person formally known as Mum


----------



## mungus (Dec 8, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I hear ya mate got the exact same thing happening, she has forgotten my sister but somehow still remembers me but for only months probably. Like you I miss that person formally known as Mum



Does not get any easier mate...............been 8 years now and its heart breaking.
I feel for u & your family.....
Take care,
Aleks.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 9, 2011)

I wish daughter could have her Mum back for just one day. My daughter was only 2 when she died, she doesn't remember her Mummy other than those memories that have become planted through us. I'd give up this Christmas with my family just so she could have one Christmas morning with her mum.


----------



## spida_0000 (Dec 9, 2011)

I would give my sister back her 3 and a half month old daughter she lost to SID's 4 years ago!! She already had 1 child when she lost Alana and has had another 2 kids since but she is still missed every day, especially special occasions like Xmas.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 9, 2011)

Seems like the thing we all want most is more time in it's many forms.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 9, 2011)

More time with lost children would be the biggest gift anyone could make happen for a grieving parent, it is one of those pains that just never gets easier, yeah sure, you will have 'good days', but not one minute passes without thinking of them & wanting to hold them again.........my heart aches for all those here who have lost babies, i know your pain all too well & i wouldnt wish it upon my biggest enemy.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 9, 2011)

mungus said:


> To give my mum the gift of being herself again - she has severe dementia and is basically bed ridden and looks nothing like her former self.
> Miss her so much......................:cry:




My grandma has huntingtons, a muscle wasting disease. I too would love for her to be herself and get to know her 1 and only great grandchild. and i would love for my daughter to have an opportunity to have known her BEFORE she became this lady that sits in a chair all day waving and grunting, but not able to speak.


----------



## Bec (Dec 9, 2011)

I would give anything for my fiance to have a christmas with his family. Its been 5 years now his not seen them over christmas due to work. Its just not the same as getting presents in the mail.


----------



## FAY (Dec 9, 2011)

Some really heartfelt Christmas wishes there. Christmas can be a very hard time for a lot of people, until you are in that boat you probably do not understand.

I wish I won the 30 Million Lotto so that I can make my friends a whole lot happier and not have to worry about anything financial. 
I read about this lady today in the paper who has a property in our area and takes in young brumby's , trains them and finds them good homes. She says they are much smarter than your average horse, she is looking for property and food to help her, so that money that I wish I had would help someone like her. I can also adopt a brumby for a nominal amount a week.
I would also love to spend some of the money on a HUGE property with mostly bush so that I can leave it in my will to someone like John Weigel on the condition that it is fenced off from ferals and have some endangered species raised and live there.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Fay,
does she have a website? I'd be interested too see about her.



I'd like to give my Grandmother her health back, it absolutely breaks my heart to hear her introduce herself to people now as "the invalid".
I don't know what I'd do without her witty charm in my life.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes there is some very heart felt christmas wishes out there its so lovely to read that people CAN think outside them self every now and then we forget to do this being so self absorbed and self consumed


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 9, 2011)

I would like to give all the good people a big hug and all the bad people a punch in the nose!

There needs to be a dark side Santa for all the rubbish people out there!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 9, 2011)

Id love to bring my grandfather back for just one day for my whole family, he was the rock that kept us up and now each of us have fallen. Id love for him to see how big my daughter is now, she was only 3 months old when he passed away and the only time he would wake up at the end was when he heard her. We were all there for what we thought was the last day and i was there for 5minutes before she woke up and started crying, he woke up saying "gimme, gimme, gimme" as he always did when ever he seen her. The only time he smiled the whole time in hospital was when she was in his arms, he was completely besotted by her.







On a happier note i would buy my partner a female albino olive for our het male cause technically it would be mine since im the licence older


----------



## Smithers (Dec 9, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I would like to give all the good people a big hug and all the bad people a punch in the nose!
> 
> There needs to be a dark side Santa for all the rubbish people out there!



I like the idea Steve, maybe a vigilante group of Santa's kickin butt......Ho Ho Ho Happyyyyy Headbutt


----------



## FAY (Dec 10, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> Hi Fay,
> does she have a website? I'd be interested too see about her.



Yes, I will pm it to you.


----------



## Defective (Dec 10, 2011)

there are many people i want back but it would be to painful to have them leave again. My uncle doug and his wife (my best friend and confidant) Auntie jude both were seriously ill and died long deaths (cancer and multi-organ failure), my mums parents i never met but they too were long and drawn out illnesses, my great grandmother and my dads parents (grandad died 2yrs ago of dementia and dads mum died many years ago of motor neurone disease)......

all i can do is hold the memories and the stories i know close to my heart, have a cry when i miss them, need them, talk to them like a crazy person and look at photos but know they will be with me and they are who help me through each day.


----------



## 43nickw (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a corny one for ya, if i had a gift to give it would be the gift of love and peace. wars every where children starving, and people suffering, its just not right. now im not one of thoose book bashers, but i would just like to hear the world happy for once.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Dec 11, 2011)

one of my closet friends never gets anything for xmas or her birthdays from her hubby  all she has wanted for the last few years is an slr digital camera so that she can take pics of her kiddies. i wish i could get it for her 

also, i do work with a charity in cambodia which puts kids and women through school and education programs. i wish i could build a school there for them and go over and teach (i'm a high school english teacher)


----------



## Defective (Dec 11, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> one of my closet friends never gets anything for xmas or her birthdays from her hubby  all she has wanted for the last few years is an slr digital camera so that she can take pics of her kiddies. i wish i could get it for her
> 
> also, i do work with a charity in cambodia which puts kids and women through school and education programs. i wish i could build a school there for them and go over and teach (i'm a high school english teacher)


i think that the BE A HERO program that has, in conjunction with The Salvation Army Youth in SA have build a home/school for cambodian kids selling themselves on the street. I'll check it out and PM you.


----------

